# Obtener grafica de corriente en proteus



## electroman xxx (Abr 2, 2013)

estoy simulando en isis proteus un circuito que solo consta de una tension de entrada (que tiene una forma de onda indicada ) esta tension es aplicada a un condensador de 60 microfaradios

tengo que encontar la corriente maxima y la potencia maxima y graficarlas .bueno esa parte en lo teorico ya lo resolvi pero mi profesor me dice que tambien tengo que simularlo . Inicialmente no savia como pero lo de la tension lo he hecho con el generador de señales   despues de conectar el generador al condensador al poner reproducir sale un cuadro con perillas en el cual tengo que ajustar segun los datos dados pero ahi me indica para poner frecuencia y amplitud y no se como ponerle lo que me dice la grafica que me dan,tambien saco el osciloscopio para conectar al circuito(no se tampoco como correctamente conectarlo y modificarlo)para poder apreciar que la onda que esta ejerciendo el generador es la misma que me dan inicialmente eso es el primer problema,el segundo es que una vez que consiga que todo marche bien debo de buscar alguna manera de que en el mismo simulador poder obtener la grafica de la corriente me dicen que debo de pensar en una forma para que en el mismo simulador de una manera indirecta obtener la grafica de la corriente ,puesto que el osciloscopio no puede representar nunca grafica de corriente solo voltajes .en eso estoy pensando pero aun no doy con una idea 
dejo la grafica inicial de tension la cual se aplica al condensador y la simulacion en proteus


----------



## Basalto (Abr 2, 2013)

Puedes poner una resistencia  de 1 Ohm en serie con el condensador. Al ser una resistencia tan pequeña no afecta al condensador, y pones un canal del osciloscopio muestreando la tensión que cae en la resistencia, despues con la ley de Ohm sacas la intensidad que circula en cada instante. 0.01V-> 10mA 0.1V->100mA.
Si lo haces en una protoboard ten cuidado ya que las resistencias estándar suelen ser de 0.25 W, por lo que 0.25=Vmax^2/1 Ohm -> Vmax=0.5 V que no puede superar que son 0.5 A.

Un saludo


----------

